# Außerdem + und



## Blixa

Hola!!

Tengo una duda sobre el orden correcto despues de utilizar außerdem y luego "und". Se supone que tengo que dar una explicacion de por qué me gusta escuchar musica y leer.

Esta bien asi?

Meine Eltern und mein Bruder mögen lesen, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt und _hört meine Mutter immer Musik_.

o asi?

Meine Eltern und mein Bruder mögen lesen, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt und _meine Mutter hört immer Musik._

Segun me acuerdo, si tengo ahi "außerdem"  aunque despues añada otra oración, irremediablemente tengo que poner el verbo en posicion 2, pero si son diferentes sujetos tambien aplica esta regla??

Gracias!


----------



## Sowka

Hola Blixa 

En tu frase, la palabra "und" introduce una oración completa independiente: "meine Mutter hört immer Musik". Por eso, tu segunda versión, con el ordén del la oración principal, es correcta.

EDIT: Así, tu frase 2 es correcta, pero en alemán no se diría "sie mögen lesen" (es posible, pero es infrecuente). La forma más común es: "Sie lesen gern".

(Una pequeña nota: Siempre es preferible poner la frase en español  también para que conozcamos el sentido exacto de la frase. También hay  que poner todas las tildes para que los estudiantes del idioma español (yo, por ejemplo ) podamos aprender las palabras correctas. Muchas gracias! ).


----------



## kunvla

Hola: Tu oración no me acaba de sonar natural, yo diría _Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern, sie haben mir auch viele Bücher geschenkt, außedem hört meine Mutter öfters Musik_ (con _immer_ no le quedaría tiempo para leer libros, ¿no?)

Además, estoy acuerdo con lo que ha dicho Sowka, no sabemos la frase en español.

Saludos,


----------



## Blixa

Hola!

El problema comenzó porque en los apuntes que tengo dice que los "Konnektoren" tipo deshalb, also, daher, dann, trotzdem, sons, darum, außerdem, darum llevan siempre el verbo en posición 2  y luego el sujeto-pos3, pero si después quiero utilizar "und" y el sujeto es diferente, debo respetar el orden sujeto-pos1, verbo-pos2, etc?

Por ejemplo, si pusiera:


Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt und _ hören immer  (fue figurado, pero puede ser "__öfters"__)  Musik_.

o

Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt und  sie _hören __öfters__ Musik_.

Según yo, en este caso la opcion 1 es la correcta, porque si son los mismos "sujetos".

Entendi bien o de plano estoy reprobada? 

OK, trataré de utilizar más los botones que tiene el foro para los acentos, en word me funciona bien el ASCII, pero aqui no, no sé por qué y a veces se me olvida ponerlos, sorry.


Sobre la frase en español, no sé, no es una traducción tal cual pues era la contestación de por qué escucho música y leo, (debía utilizar el conector "außerdem" en la respuesta y entonces puse algo tipo "A mis papas y a mi hermano les gusta leer, además me regalaron muchos libros y mi mamá siempre escucha música" 

Muchas Gracias por sus correcciones


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

La oración en cuestión la escribiría de esta manera:

Meine Eltern und mein Bruder _lesen gern_, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt*,* und  sie _hören_ auch gern / viel Musik.

O sea, con una coma para separar la oración de inciso y con un _sie_ porque este _sie_ se refiere al _Meine Eltern und mein Bruder,_ lo recoge de nuevo, y por tanto es imprescindible.

No sé si me explico.

Saludos,


----------



## Blixa

o sea que aunque utilice "außerdem" y luego "und" haciendo referencia al mismo sujeto o a diferentes "sujetos", debo especificarlos irremediablemente?


----------



## kunvla

Con la oración de inciso:

_Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt, und sie hören auch viel Musik._

Aquí el "und sie hören auch viel Musik" pertenece / se refiere al "Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern", no a la oración de inciso "außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt".

Sin la oración de inciso:

_Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern und hören auch viel Musik._

Otros ejemplos en los que las oraciones introdicidas por _und_ pertenecen / se refieren a las de _außerdem_:

_Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern und hören auch viel Musik, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt und öfters haben sie mich zu Popstar-Konzerten mitgenommen._

_Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern und hören auch viel Musik, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt und nehmen mich öfters zu Popstar-Konzerten mit._
En esta sí omito el _sie_, sin embargo, si por razón alguna tuviera que ponerlo, lo pondría entre _und_ und y _nehmen_.

_Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt und manchmal lesen sie mir sogar welche vor._


Si se me ocurren más ejemplos, te los voy a pasar.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Hola Blixa,

no te hagas un aut aut con la regla, de plano no estás reprobada. La especificación innecesaria de un pronombre puede ser al máximo un pleonasmo, pero no un error necesario. Como bien explica Kunvla, la repetición de "sie" es necesaria para hacer la lectura más clara sobre el referente pronominal inicial (meine Eltern), después del inciso con außerdem. Si fuese una frase simple copulativa con "und" (_Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern und hören auch viel Musik). _es posible omitir el pronombre porque el nexo es claro. Tu inciso con un perfecto en el medio genera distracción en el sentido.  Desde el punto de vista del estilo yo escribiría como ya indicó Kunvla: 

_Meine Eltern und mein Bruder lesen gern *und *hören auch viel Musik, außerdem haben sie mir viele Bücher geschenkt.

_La conjunción es clara.


----------

